# 2009 Nationals



## midnight star stables (Sep 13, 2009)

I noticed there isn't a place for us to post our reflections about this year Nationals so I thought I'd start one. Again, I'm really thankful to be able to watch online!






Personally, I'm really impressed with the size and quality in these classes. There are some really beautiful horses in these halter classes. And with the driving classes last night, I was impressed with how well some of those youth were driving! I loved watching the Single Pleasure Driving last night - That "Silver Meadows Unbridled Masterpiece" was breathtaking to watch!











How about you?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm always really impressed with AMHR's youth. They're so well turned out, and the show does a great job of highlighting them. Having just watched the essay horse presentations again, I have to say that that always really touches me. Every time the announcer choked up, I found myself tearing up too. The open classes are wonderful to watch, but I think it's those special moments with the youth that really show what our breed is about.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 13, 2009)

As that announcer, thank you. It's nice to know that comes through. As I said during the presentation, the youth truly are the foundation of the future of our breed and organizations. The essays are written from those kids' hearts - and they really do get to me. I would do anything for these kids.

Mark


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark you did good and made it thru father then I had anticipated on that first one... Once I saw Belinda get emotional on the 2nd one I knew it was all over for you





That is for sure one of the things we love about you... your heart





I think the show has been great so far. I like that they have chosen some pretty different judges for all the divisions anxious for the open to start. I have decided tomorrow I MUST get laundry and work done even though I want to watch futurity I will have to do something besides sit and watch lol


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never shown miniatures but I've watched several hours every day and am thoroughly enjoying the webcast. I have been a bit surprised though that I've never heard AMHR mentioned. Mark.....just one person's opinion, but I'm surprised that the announcement isn't something like "AMHR National Champion". Also that the signs don't read "AMHR National Champion" and "AMHR Reserve Champion". Just an observation from an dedicated viewer.

And......been racking my brain and searching all over LB......can somebody tell me who #642 belongs to? I recognized him immediately from LB but can't find who he belongs to.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 13, 2009)

that Silver Meadows horse is just stunning I look forward to open pleasure and open roadster so I can watch him


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 13, 2009)

642 is Ferin Mershan's gelding Wauk A Way Kansas Twister


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 13, 2009)

I missed seeing Twister. Hopefully I will catch him in later classes. I REALLY like that horse!



minimomNC said:


> 642 is Ferin Mershan's gelding Wauk A Way Kansas Twister


----------



## albahurst (Sep 13, 2009)

I happened to tune in just in time to have the wonderful opportunity to watch the Youth Special Needs halter class. Bravo to all the exhibitors! You all did great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 13, 2009)

The staff and those in the center ring do a GREAT job at making everything at the Nationals go smoothly.

Mark is the greatest at what he does and really makes the Natl / Congress what it is. He really brings a lot of personality and sense of humor to the ring





Horses all look great, classes look great...& I am thrilled to be watching!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, well I've got to add the win in the Amateur Ladies Country Pleasure Driving class to my list now too. The reaction from the champion when they announced her number was probably one of the most genuine expressions of joy I've seen in years. Kudos to her for a well-earned win (and for enjoying it too)!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya she was pretty darn cute



and no easy feat 61 horses is one heck of a class!


----------



## ClickMini (Sep 13, 2009)

That was my friend Linda McGuiness, and I am so happy for her!!! What a terrific set of drives they had together. That horse was bred and raised by she and Pat, and they did a large part of his training too. This is his FIRST YEAR OF SHOWING!!! What a feat and accomplishment. I so wish I was there to celebrate with them! And to have Pat win the very next class with Tigger (Royal Redbird's Tyke) was just so special.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 13, 2009)

I think Mark is doing an exceptional job as the announcer

great voice and great excitement he has for the classes comes across

in the announcing

As for the exibitors what a super job by everyone so far very

entertaining. I missed the Champion announced in the 62 horse class

man I wish I had seen the excitement

Super congrats to all the competitors


----------



## Minxiesmom (Sep 13, 2009)

I had to comment on Linda's win in the Ladies under class. It was funny, touching and just plain wonderful to experience with her the utter elation of realizing she just won something as big as that! Had me in tears of joy! Then when Pat came and gave her a kiss in the winners circle...Perfect!!!! I have only been at one show around these people, but from just that, realized how nice they are.

Congrats Linda and Pat!

I am enjoying watching the show. I think, for the most part, the horses are properly entered in their respective classes. ie...no single pleasure in the country pleasure, and no country pleasure in the western. I am now waiting for the final western class to see what kind of movement and head set wins in the western.

I have also been swayed into thinking my next horse is going to be AMHR/ASPC over. I want one of those! They move the way I like a driving horse to move.

I love having Mark's familiar voice as the announcer! He knows these horses and competitors so well. Good job Mark!


----------



## Millstone Farm (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a question that i haven't seen addressed about the formal driving classes:

Are the horses wearing tail pieces in those classes? Their tails look like Saddlebred tails - they go up and then cascade down.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes they can wear tails in park harness and I believe fancy turn out as well


----------



## Sandee (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, I love those chariot races! That Tippy Toes sure can put on a show! Congrats to them.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 13, 2009)

Millstone Farm...

Yes, the Park Harness classes your horses CAN wear the false tails. They are just fake pieces of hair that attach to the crupper. You don't have to do it, but some people do, it really fits the class better, which is modeled after the Modern Shetlands/Hackneys/Saddlebreds, only in miniature size.

Andrea


----------



## Minxiesmom (Sep 13, 2009)

Yea!!!! Ferin and Twister won 6th place out of a huge class of 44! Good job! It was fun watching you go.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2009)

Russ just went in Ammy Sr Stallion under ....


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 14, 2009)

Leeana how did he do I was on phone.. darn customers don't they realize Nationals is going on


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't want to steal anyone's thunder--I'm sure Russ will be on to brag soon--but I believe he and Rico took 5th in a beautiful class! The forum members sure are doing awesome this year.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 14, 2009)

Im sooo happy for Russ. I bet he is on cloud 9!!! I had to work so missed it





Mark is always the best announcer we are so lucky to have him


----------



## Tami (Sep 14, 2009)

Russ called me after his class and is pretty darn happy. Congrats again Russ. That was a big class too, at least 26. He said he is so busy that he doesn't get much time to get on to update. He is having the time of his life.....


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 14, 2009)

Would you say that the classes are large this year? I watched some of the show last year and it didn't seem like the classes were this large.

Most of the classes I have gotten to watch seem to be really stiff competition. Do you all think so to?

Congrats to Russ and all the LB folks that have placed.


----------



## jegray21 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just wanted to add This is my first year showing and watching Nationals. I am so impressed by everyone! Also it is good to read all of the support from other owners. Everyone I have met has been so helpful and happy to share information. It is a wonderful community to be a part of



Keep up the good work and good luck to those who have not shown yet! Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## LindaL (Sep 14, 2009)

This is my 1st Nationals showing and while I didnt place; I felt like we showed pretty well and there are A LOT of nice horses here!! Congrats to all who have placed/won their classes...well deserved!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 14, 2009)

My thoughts and feelings right now are





Please help us cheer on our Perlino yearling mare "Spice" in futurity class #138

futurity yearling mares 32" & under only a few classes away

This is our 1st Nationals on I am so nervous and excited

She will be shown by James Walsh

She is our little filly born last year a non sweater (anhidrosis) but she's healthy as a horse now

thanks to the fabulous vets at Mid Atlantic Equine in North Jersey.

Did I say I'm nervous we are watch from home in NJ

Thanks to all our forum family for you support always

Lori


----------



## maestoso (Sep 14, 2009)

anyone know what class they are on at the moment?


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 14, 2009)

Matt Drown said:


> anyone know what class they are on at the moment?


They are on the final cut of class #137. Futurity Yearling Stallion/Gelding, Over 32” To 36”

- Just finished! My pick won it! Congrats Cindy, her Rhapsody colt Majic won!

Congrats to Carol too, Phantom looked great!



Maxi'sMinis said:


> Would you say that the classes are large this year? I watched some of the show last year and it didn't seem like the classes were this large.
> Most of the classes I have gotten to watch seem to be really stiff competition. Do you all think so to?
> 
> Congrats to Russ and all the LB folks that have placed.


IMO, I'd say that this is an average turnout so far; Some classes have HUGE numbers, where others don't even have 10 entries. Same as last year, more or less. Some classes always have huge turnouts.

I don't think number were down too much last year, and know of many classes that had split classes similar in size. IMO, same goes with the quality.





Congrats to *ALL* LB members who have placed!!!


----------



## Steph G (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats John and Cindy Cherry!!! Your boy is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 14, 2009)

THe classes will only get bigger as the open starts.. many choose not to show in ammy and wait for open.

John and Cindy's colt is my pick for Grand and Supreme this year he is as close to perfection as a horse can get IMO


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone know what happen to Bruce? Is that him I see using the cane?



> John and Cindy's colt is my pick for Grand and Supreme this year he is as close to perfection as a horse can get IMO






Me too.... I love the Rhapsody horses, and Majic is just STUNNING!


----------



## barnbum (Sep 14, 2009)

It does look like Bruce with the cane--I got a closer look just now.





I'm amazed at how huge these classes are--and how long the horses need to pose! The horses seem so well trained. The judges must walk miles!

In a gelding futurity class I just saw a Lilac Lane horse got reserve?? Isn't that Heidi's farm? Or are there two Lilac Lane Farms?

Is there a pic of this colt you girls are mentioning? Or maybe I just saw him win that class? I'd love to see a pic of him close up.

It's fun to watch even one class a day--and see folks I've seen at Horseheads--like McCarthy's.


----------



## Steph G (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know where to find a picture, but yes he just won the over yearling stallion/gelding futurity.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 14, 2009)

Our mare didn't place tonight but some beautiful horses

need a big congratulations all night


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is a link to Rhapsody's website; he is under the 2008 & 2009 foals page - Rhapsody's Majestic Reign:

http://www.rhapsodyshetlands.com


----------



## Enchantress (Sep 14, 2009)

You can see baby pictures and last year's Nationals win picture of the Rhapsody colt at rhapsodyshetlands.com under 2008 foals. I saw him in person last year when I picked up my filly from them and all I can say is WOW.


----------



## barnbum (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh yes--I saw Belinda with him... thanks.





Man oh man--the horses on that website.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 14, 2009)

they are a little slow at posting them but you can find the pictures from Nationals at

Washburn Images


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 15, 2009)

Who was the Supreme Futurity winners???




I have class in the morning so I couldn't stay up.. The online horse show keeps giving me wrong results, so I wanted to check, it was Luck American Expressive and Rhapsody's Ribbons & Pearlz?

I WISH I stayed up to watch class 143 - Fut. 2 Year Old Stallion/Geld Over 33-37... That would have been a HARD class!



Awesome horses there!


----------



## Humhill (Sep 15, 2009)

Mark,

I must say, I LOVE "Cows With Guns." The first year I heard that, I almost hyperventilated, I was laughing so hard. Now, I look forward to it every year. I just wish I could be there to hear it in person! But overall, the music is great. Very good combination of new and old. Wish you did Worlds too!!


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok I just googled "Cows with Guns" OMG that is soo funny!

I would have never thought to hear it at the Nationals. Very creative!

Oh and I agree the music selection is great and the announcing is fantastic!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 15, 2009)

It was a lucky heart baby with Josh Tibbs and Renee with a I think it was a Rhapsody mare.. the feed went out as they were entering the ring but I had friends there watching so they told me who won.


----------



## maestoso (Sep 15, 2009)

Eagles Ring Farm, For what it's worth, I watched your filly's futurity class and I thought she looked great out there and deserved to be in the top ten. It's tough with only one judge, you never know what their thinking or seeing and you never know what their biases are . . .


----------



## Zipper (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to be so stupid here but why are there 3 judges in the ring this morning?


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 15, 2009)

Not a stupid question at all. Open, youth and Amateur all use three judge system. Futurity has only one judge.


----------



## LindaL (Sep 15, 2009)

My daughter Taylor and I stayed up thru the Supreme classes and I was drooling at the horses...OMG! That mare that won in the over class was breathtaking! Also, the stallion...had a hard time deciding between those two.

Mark....I LOVE your humor and enthusiam even at 1 AM...kept me awake and laughing!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks you all for your kinds words and encouragement - that's about all I am going on this morning. I am REALLY tired. We finished the last Supreme class at 2:00 am and had to get up at 6 to get ready for todays show. But that's the life - and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I LOVE MY JOB!

Mark


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 15, 2009)

For the rest of this open portion you will see 3 judges in for Halter and then a different set of 3 judges for the evening performance sessions

First year for this system and I think it is a great one asknig the judges to work 18-20 hours for days in a row is just to much. I think this system will work out wonderful


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 15, 2009)

Lisa - you are right about that - yesterday began for us at 8:00 getting to the show and setting up for the day - and going until the show was done at 2:00 this morning - that is an 18 hour work day.

But then you watch a class like is in the ring right now with this young man in it (solid color geldings, under) and it sure makes it worth it. It's really something - to watch his mom show as a youth, a young adult, and then have her son show and do really well (Reserve National Champion) - thats so cool.

Mark


----------



## ruffian (Sep 15, 2009)

Mark you are doing a fantastic job! We were up until 2 am also, because our filly TEN L's LEGACY'S TOP MODEL - AKA Tyra - WON HER YEARLING FUTURITY UNDER CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shown to perfection by Sarah Orgianias. So we got to stay up and watch the Supreme class!!

Cows with Guns is just what we needed at that time of the morning!!

I was very happy with Jim McKeith's judging. He was judging the horses, not who was on the end of the lead. Great Job Jim!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 15, 2009)

barnbum said:


> It does look like Bruce with the cane--I got a closer look just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]_I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase*"I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane"* from Heidi last year right before National's. She called me last night right after "Blue" won Reserve and she's was just as excited as I am.



I love that horse...._[/SIZE]

I'm here home tending to our other seventy horses so I have to watch the show via video link as well while hubby is there showing also.


----------



## Zipper (Sep 15, 2009)

I cant even begin to explain how it is to be able to watch this on the internet and to see the horses and people and hear them introduced so I write them down and look some of them up later and read everybody posts.

I will never have the money to own a Nationial horse so it is so great to be able to be a part of it right from my home.

A great learning experience for a newbie who is going to show for the first time at a MHCO show in 2 weeks.

Thanks everybody involved for sharing.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 15, 2009)

Zipper said:


> I cant even begin to explain how it is to be able to watch this on the internet and to see the horses and people and hear them introduced so I write them down and look some of them up later and read everybody posts.I will never have the money to own a Nationial horse so it is so great to be able to be a part of it right from my home.
> 
> A great learning experience for a newbie who is going to show for the first time at a MHCO show in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks everybody involved for sharing.


_[SIZE=12pt]Best of luck....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Minxiesmom (Sep 15, 2009)

Mark! --- THE MONKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them!!!!!! Good job on the music.


----------



## ruffian (Sep 15, 2009)

Zipper said:


> I cant even begin to explain how it is to be able to watch this on the internet and to see the horses and people and hear them introduced so I write them down and look some of them up later and read everybody posts.I will never have the money to own a National horse so it is so great to be able to be a part of it right from my home.
> 
> A great learning experience for a newbie who is going to show for the first time at a MHCO show in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks everybody involved for sharing.


Don't say never!! My National Champion Color horse - LDS The Buckeroo Kid - was purchased for a whole $200!! NOT $2,000 - $200!!!! He's won several champion and grand champion stallion classes. It's not just paying the big bucks!

Good Luck at your show!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't believe I missed Cows With Guns. The horror!!!






Jim McKeith is a great judge, I came to really admire him when he was in the NW a couple of times recently. Makes me wish even more I was there and showing.

Why did I have to pick this week to hop on a plane and go camping for five days?!



I'm gonna miss the whole thing.





Leia


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 15, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Yahoo I'm happy for my good friend *Susan Hallmark. *Her boy's have done great job at National's…[/SIZE]_

[SIZE=12pt]*1) 7S **Nashville**'s Sheer Magic*_ – Placed 5th in Amateur Ladies Co Pleasure Driving, Under_[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*2) Hallmarks Boomers Brigadier*_ – Placed 8th in Amateur Versatility, Over_[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=12pt]My personal favorite *"Hallmarks Boomers Bentley"* that I used to own prior to offering him back to Susan for driving placed 10th in Amateur Roadster, Over [/SIZE]_

[SIZE=12pt]_This boy has come a long way from running around our pond on our property_. [/SIZE]_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulation's Susan… Fantastic job![/SIZE]_


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 15, 2009)

Zipper said:


> I cant even begin to explain how it is to be able to watch this on the internet and to see the horses and people and hear them introduced so I write them down and look some of them up later and read everybody posts.I will never have the money to own a Nationial horse so it is so great to be able to be a part of it right from my home.
> 
> A great learning experience for a newbie who is going to show for the first time at a MHCO show in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks everybody involved for sharing.


Hey, Welcome to the world of small equine - I see that you are a member of MHCO so welcome to that too. The MHCO is a great way to get started on the right track with the miniatures! I wouldn't be so down on your self either






I started as a youth, who was very much on a YOUTH *BUDGET*!



I started showing at MHCO shows and the CNE. My parents help me with what they can, but we are by no means a rich family. The things I have now (other then the horses) are not at all what I started with... As can be said about most people. I started in 2005 with buying my first filly, and then in 2008 (my last year as a youth member with AMHR) I went to Nationals with that same filly, who was Ontario bred, and came back with 5 National Top Tens with that girl! My gelding, who was under $1000 CND, also went National Top Ten. If one wants to go, one can find a way. I got a job



So just never say never.

This is my first year not showing on the MHCO show circuit, and I likely won't for a few years still for the same reason that I'm not at Nationals this year - College




For some reason school just doesn't understand. Instead, I attended a number of AMHR shows in the USA this year and I can't wait to do the same next year.

I will however, be at the MHCO Collingwood show to watch in a few weeks; if you are interested you can look me up and we can talk a bit more about Nationals or showing.





Good luck.

Again, I too am SO glad we can watch online and share the joy with those there in Tulsa!


----------



## tagalong (Sep 15, 2009)

I caught myself singing along to _Pleasant Valley Sunday_... and _Junk Food Junkie_ cracked me up. Sammy Hagar howling that _he won't drive.... ... FIFTY-FIIIIIVE _in the roadster class was hilarious.





Ah Mark - I felt for you when the numbers got crossed today for Senior Gelding Champion. Been there, done that... and it is a terrible feeling...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG that Chariot class was exciting. I don't know any of them but was sitting here cheering them on.


----------



## Zipper (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes that was exciting but the costume class was great also.

I am enjoying every class and Mark is great at announcing.


----------



## twister (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I watched the chariot class too, it was so exciting. John Murray from Ontario, Canada got reserve national champion so it was a hoot to see that. I couldn't watch the classes that were on Saturday to Tuesday because our internet server was down, they had their main tower sabotaged and the police are involved. It couldn't have come at a worse time for me, the Nationals were on and I couldn't watch. Well when I got back from the office today it was back on YAY!!!!!!!!!

Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 15, 2009)

Matt Drown said:


> Eagles Ring Farm, For what it's worth, I watched your filly's futurity class and I thought she looked great out there and deserved to be in the top ten. It's tough with only one judge, you never know what their thinking or seeing and you never know what their biases are . . .


Thank you again so much Matt for believing in our girl

Sure hope she does it tomorrow, man i'm so nervous





but not as bad as I was last night


----------



## garyo (Sep 15, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> OMG that Chariot class was exciting.



The National Champion of both Ammy and Open chariot is Keely with her 18 year old mare Tippy Toes. Keely is a member of the forum and posts here often, especially on driving topics. Her horses Buckeye WCF Classical Lightening, Buckeye WCF Classical Callipso and Tippy Toes have won multiple National Championships.

Great Job Keely, and Bianca who showed them in the youth classes.

Gary


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 15, 2009)

garyo said:


> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG that Chariot class was exciting.
> ...






:yeah





Wow, 18 huh? That's what I like to hear



Congrats to a WELL deserved win!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh wow Gary. I can't believe Tippy Toes is 18.



That little girl absolutely *flew* around that arena. She was a joy to watch even without knowing her age.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Sep 16, 2009)

I wanted to say a big CONGRATS to Mike and Lisa for their win on get of sire - I started crying - that is just WAY to cool!! How awesome for you guys!! I'm betting you WAY past cloud 9 right now!



























































Great job guys!!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners so far!








Just watched Conders My Oh My take National Grand Champion Mare Under

Congratulations to her owners

Congratulations to the Conders

extra exciting as I own her full sister - Conders Debonairs Party Girl !!








Love this web connection - next best thing to being there.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 17, 2009)

*Conders My Oh My* (Mya) went Grand Champion Mare Under... for trainer Syndi Kanzler and owner Margot Cahill.... and THEN...

*Starstruck's Gold's Bay Beauty* (Beauty) went Grand Champion Mare Over (again!) ... with Syndi showing her for Margot...

A DOUBLE WHAMMY for *Star Valley Farm*!!!











That calls for a flapping flamingo!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 17, 2009)

tagalong said:


> *Conders My Oh My* (Mya) went Grand Champion Mare Under... for trainer Syndi Kanzler and owner Margot Cahill.... and THEN...*Starstruck's Gold's Bay Beauty* (Beauty) went Grand Champion Mare Over (again!) ... with Syndi showing her for Margot...
> 
> A DOUBLE WHAMMY for *Star Valley Farm*!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, 3 time National GRAND Champion... That's pretty impressive!



Does any one know what the record is of a horse who has won National Grand Champion the most? Is it 4 times or???


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Did anyone else just drop the live feed??? [/SIZE]_


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 17, 2009)

Allure Ranch said:


> _[SIZE=12pt]Did anyone else just drop the live feed??? [/SIZE]_


I tried to watch it about 15 min ago and it was not working, just tried again and it's back up


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 17, 2009)

Allure Ranch said:


> _[SIZE=12pt]Did anyone else just drop the live feed??? [/SIZE]_


It's working for me..


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I've got it back up and running now as well.... [/SIZE]_

I missed our boy "Allure Ranch Spirits Loyal Guardian" placing in his class. But my friends and husband called me and they said that he placed 5th in Stallion Yearling, 30" & Under.

I hope that he does that well with my husband Terry in class #274 in just a little while. Evidently, he had a flyon him and was bouncing around with Josh Tibbs. Better dunk that boy before my husband gets him. Ha!!! That's all he needs is a bouncing "Guardian". Ha! This should be interesting to watch.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 17, 2009)

Apparently they are RERUNNING that Grand Champion Mare OVER Class.... due to a horse mix-up??!!


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 17, 2009)

*Lovin it!!!* Got to see Samantha's _Little Kings Zephyr Buckeroo_ take Reserve in Halter Stallion and was very happy for her! I own a daughter & G-daughter of Zephs so very happy to see how he dose in the ring!


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 17, 2009)

tagalong said:


> Apparently they are RERUNNING that Grand Champion Mare OVER Class.... due to a horse mix-up??!!


Yeah, wonder what??


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Miscall in a mare class led to the wrong horse being in the Grand... now all the correct horses were in the class


----------



## tagalong (Sep 17, 2009)

Announcer miscall or judges or ....???? Seems odd - such things should be caught at the office and/or at the gate. No matter.... the Grand stayed the same...


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 17, 2009)

Announcer miscall? I think not!!





Thankfully, this was NOT my error. When I do make a mistake, I own up to it - and I do make them occasionally. This was just something that unfortunately happened and was corrected. That's it. Period.

Mark


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark,

(relatively new to the Miniature Horse world, btw >



)

Are you announcing this show _and_ participating on the forum?

Pretty cool. ...too bad I don't have speakers at work!


----------



## tagalong (Sep 17, 2009)

*Mark* - an announcer miscall - as you noted - *would* usually be caught right away - _by the announcer!!_ I have been there, done that!





Called horses back as they were leaving... reshuffled ribbons...



:blush





(Some judges have AWFUL writing and their 9s look like 4s... I prefer computer output to handwritten cards!)

At least everything worked out in the end.


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 17, 2009)

*WAUK-A-WAY JAY HAWK!!*



:wub



Wow! What an AWESOME stallion! That is a frame overo DREAM stallion!!


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 17, 2009)

i was thinking the exact same thing! He walked into the ring and WOW!



midnight star stables said:


> *WAUK-A-WAY JAY HAWK!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 17, 2009)

Tagalong - I know what you mean with the writing. It can be challenging, to say the least. This was just an error that was found last evening - and we re-ran the class today to ensure proper placement. You can imagine what's it's like with over 1,500 horses and trying to get everything done in a fair, expeditious manner.

Mark


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 17, 2009)

I think everyone is doing a heck of a good job keeping it all in order. Of course my personal favorite was the tiny appy weanling that won multicolor stallions. He was so small the measuring stick didn't go down far enough to measure him, but he is just about 22". And a little firecracker LOL.

As for Mark, every announcer should play such great music and be able to entertain the audience. Wonderful job Mark and I am looking forward to hearing it in person next year.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mistakes happen at least it was made right





Mark what is the final horse count do you know?


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]O.K. I'm nervous right now.... My horse "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane" is showing right now in class #279.[/SIZE]_


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 17, 2009)

Allure Ranch said:


> _[SIZE=12pt]O.K. I'm nervous right now.... My horse "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane" is showing right now in class #279.[/SIZE]_


Good luck!....


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]YAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... I think I wet my pants... Ha![/SIZE]_

Thank you.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I just did, too.

*SMHC Masquerade* - a brand new purchase



- just went National Grand Over Stallion.... !!!

A TRIPLE WHAMMY now for_* [SIZE=18pt]Star Valley Farm!!![/SIZE] *_

_*Conders My Oh My*_... Natuonal Grand Mare Under

_*Starstruck's Gold's Bay Beauty*_... National Grand Mare Over

_*SMHC's Masquerade*_... National Grand Stallion Over.

_I wish I was there instead of here peering at the computer and texting..._














_**Sends cyber hugs and a standing O to Margot & Syndi from the Star Valley herd**_


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone





I just had time to get on the forum!!!!! The baby is keeping us very busy. Yes the Lilac Lane Farm horse are mine that we sold. We (Madison, me and baby Cash) have been watching on line, trying not to miss a class. There are so many AWESOME



horses there. We seen Bruce with the cane?

Mark you are doing a great job and we miss seeing you and Sharon this year. Well we will BE THERE next year and Cash will be 1 year old.

Heidi


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 17, 2009)

A truly amazing feat for Margo and Syndi so very exciting I believe she purchased him just prior to his aged class

So exciting to watch Syndi go from an ammy to a trainer and now ... to this huge accomplishment


----------



## Minxiesmom (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark,

Have the camera person show the flamingos a few times! Please?


----------



## Samantha S (Sep 17, 2009)

MindyLee said:


> *Lovin it!!!* Got to see Samantha's _Little Kings Zephyr Buckeroo_ take Reserve in Halter Stallion and was very happy for her! I own a daughter & G-daughter of Zephs so very happy to see how he dose in the ring!


Thanks so much! I am walking on cloud 9.



We are sooo proud of him. He is proof that a horse can get better with age. Considering he is 9 years old I am just beside myself. He is and always will be by dream horse.


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 18, 2009)

Over Liberty + Bay Beauty =



WOW!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I know he probably won't place because of it, but I thought the most entertaining Liberty entry was the one who kept stopping to eat the plants. Too funny!! Also liked Mark's comment about the extra charge for feed.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed SMHC's Ringmasters run in Liberty just now...I just LOVE the video of him so seeing that live was a real treat!

The roadster in hand over class was great too !!!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 19, 2009)

Devon and Fashion are coming up in Liberty here in just a few minutes...they will be the 45th horse. 44 is in the ring right now ...


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 19, 2009)

Leeana said:


> The roadster in hand over class was great too !!!


I _REALLY_ like that "Unbridled Masterpiece!" He is one neat horse












There have defiantly been a few great liberty performances!



I also enjoyed Erica's Jesse James & SMHC'S Masquerade. There were a lot of *really* nice ones that weren't caught in time - too bad!


----------



## Sandee (Sep 19, 2009)

OK, is it just me or is this the easiest obstacle class in at least 3 years? Dang, and I had to miss this year. If the body hangs together I'll be there next year. Had to "settle" for open shows this year and my filly winning the Championship driving for open shows in the State (Wisconsin).


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone know why there is a random horse tie to the gate with other horses driving in the ring?


----------



## Kim (Sep 19, 2009)

I just logged in to watch, but I would suspect that Halter Obstacle has just finished and now people are waiting for Obstacle Driving. For these classes, they use that end of the arena for the hitching ring so it's fine to tie your horse up to the fence if you want while you're waiting.


----------

